
Are the days of the private car really over? - edward
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46794948
======
oblib
I kind of doubt it. That's really more of an urban thing and when you look at
places like Manhattan the days of a private car have been long gone for a lot
(probably most) of those who live there, so it's not a big transition to
"uber" from taxis or self-driven taxis for them.

I live in a very rural area and there's no way my neighbors and I could wait
on a ride or sharing service to do what we need to do. There are a lot more of
us than urban techies seem to think when they make such predictions.

